# Internet lent wifi



## stephaniefrance (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

  Je suis connectée avec mon macbook au wifi familial. Internet est très lent et je peux à peine accéder à certains sites (gmail rame/mise à jour de mon blog/envoi de pièces jointes). J'ai essayé avec safari ou firefox et ça ne change rien.
Le problème ne vient pas de la connection puisque tout marche correctement quand je me connecte d'un PC fixe (éthernet) ou portable (wifi).
Que puis je faire?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!
Stéphanie


----------



## schwebb (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Quel opérateur? Quel OS? Ca fonctionnait et ça ne fonctionne plus, ou ça n'a jamais fonctionné?

En attendant plus d'infos, je te livre un ou deux trucs:

- le changement de canal wifi peut être efficace (sur la Livebox de ma mère, passer du canal 1 au 11 a complètement résolu un problème de ce genre)
- analyse ta connexion avec l'Assistant réseau
- tente une connexion depuis une autre session: le but est de savoir si c'est un problème de réglages dans ta session ou si c'est général


----------



## stephaniefrance (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

  Merci pour la réponse! L'assistant réseau dit que tout est normal, ma version OS est la 10.5.4. J'ai essayé de me contacter avec une autre session et tout marche correctement, cela vient donc de mon compte.
Merci de m'aider!
Stéphanie


----------



## schwebb (11 Septembre 2008)

Bon, c'est encourageant.

Supprime ta configuration de connexion wifi actuelle, et refais-en une.

Après l'avoir supprimée dans les Préférences réseau, dépose les fichiers suivants sur le bureau (ne pas les jeter tout de suite): com.apple.airport.airportutility.plist et com.apple.airport.assistant.plist

Tu trouveras ces fichiers dans TaPetiteMaison &#8594; Bibliothèque &#8594; Preferences

ENSUITE, tu crées une nouvelle connexion Airport avec ta box: 
- dans les Préférences réseau, cliquer sur +
- suivre les instructions




EDIT: bien que ton système soit à jour, fais tout de même une mise à jour combo avant d'essayer les manips ci-dessus. Sur le site Apple, section Téléchargements, cherche la mise à jour combo 10.5.4 (attention à prendre la version qui correspond à ton ordi), télécharge-la, et installe-la. Elle est lourde (plusieurs centaines de MO), c'est normal.
Une mise à jour combo sert, entre autres et dans ton cas, à consolider le système: ça ne peut pas faire de mal, et ça résout parfois des problèmes.


----------



## Bill G. (11 Septembre 2008)

Je m'engouffre dans ce sujet, car j'ai le même problème avec mon airport qui passe son temps en analyse, et l'utilisation d'internet est insupportable avec mon iMac 24" leopard 10.5.4!
Par ailleurs, ma connexion à mon réseau airport depuis mon PC laptop est nickel! A n'y rien comprendre...
Mon opérateur est orange, via une livebox connectée en ethernet à ma Time capsule et le wifi de la livebox désactivé.
Si quelqu'un a une idée pour solutionner ce désagrément, je suis preneur!
Merci.


----------



## demougin (11 Septembre 2008)

quid "wifi de livebox desactive" et "reseau airport"
il y a quelque chose a preciser


----------



## Bill G. (11 Septembre 2008)

ce que je veux dire, c'est que ma c'est ma TC, relié en ethernet à la livebox qui emet en wifi (réseau airport), et qu'il n'y a pas de wifi activé directement depuis la livebox.


----------



## stephaniefrance (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je veux tout d'abord m'excuser d'avoir mis autant de temps pour vous répondre mais comme je n'étais pas chez ma mère (où la connexion plante) ces derniers jours, je ne pouvais rien essayer.

Je crois en fait que je m'étais emballée un peu trop vite la dernière fois, j'ai tout réessayé et en fait la connexion n'est pas meilleure quand je me connecte d'une autre session. J'avais du essayer quelques opérations qui avaient par fonce réussi... Désolée.
L'assistant airport me dit que tout va bien. J'ai aussi essayé de rebooter ma box sans succès. Quant aux changements de port, j'ai en fait aucune idée comment m'y prendre...
Et enfin, j'ai moi aussi le airport qui passe son temps à "scanning"....
Merci d'avance!!
Stéphanie


----------



## schwebb (16 Septembre 2008)

stephaniefrance a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je veux tout d'abord m'excuser d'avoir mis autant de temps pour vous répondre mais comme je n'étais pas chez ma mère (où la connexion plante) ces derniers jours, je ne pouvais rien essayer.
> 
> ...



Voir mon post n°4.


----------



## stephaniefrance (16 Septembre 2008)

J'ai bien réssayé de supprimer ma connection et d'en créer une autre mais c'est la même aui se recrée avec toujours les mêmes problèmes


----------



## schwebb (16 Septembre 2008)

Si tu as viré les fichiers .plist, c'est impossible que la même se crée à nouveau, pourtant... :mouais:

Tu es bien sûre que tu les as déposés sur le bureau?


----------



## OlivierTassi (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même pb que Schwebb : ma connexion Wifi déconne complètement. Elle devient tellement lente que je ne peux plus me connecter à l'iTMS ou une page Web simple. Si je déconnecte le Wifi, puis me reconnecte, la connexion va être bonne (bon débit) pdt qq secondes, puis de nouveau tout ralentit.
J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.5.5 sans succès pour le Wifi.
A mon avis, on a un gros bug sous la dent...


----------



## schwebb (17 Septembre 2008)

OlivierTassi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai le même pb que Schwebb : ma connexion Wifi déconne complètement. Elle devient tellement lente que je ne peux plus me connecter à l'iTMS ou une page Web simple. Si je déconnecte le Wifi, puis me reconnecte, la connexion va être bonne (bon débit) pdt qq secondes, puis de nouveau tout ralentit.
> J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.5.5 sans succès pour le Wifi.
> A mon avis, on a un gros bug sous la dent...



Je n'ai aucun problème avec ma connexion wifi... :mouais:


----------



## OlivierTassi (17 Septembre 2008)

Pardon, je voulais dire stephaniefrance...
Sinon, j'ai enlevé puis remis le pare-feu et apparemment le pb a disparu. Je vais voir dans le temps.


----------



## f4cjv (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème de lenteur de Wifi (Imac Mac os 10.5.5), mon colocataire avait un débit honorable avec son PC, et moi c'était 10 fois plus lent.
J'ai tout essayé avec le câble RJ45 sur mon routeur j'avais une vitesse normale....changement de DNS....et j'en pase !
Après une crise, j'ai replacé mon routeur par une airport Apple Express et maintenant ça fonctionne à fond !!

Je ne comprend pas ce qu'il s'est passé entre le Mac et l'ancien Routeur !.......

Alex


----------



## OlivierTassi (17 Septembre 2008)

Je suis déjà sur une borne Airport Express.
As-tu réessayé ton ancien routeur ?


----------



## OlivierTassi (18 Septembre 2008)

Bon. Le pb persiste toujours. Ma connexion est très lente depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour vers 10.5.5.
L'autre ordi qui est sous l'ancienne version (10.5.4) fonctionne très bien sur le même réseau (il est même plus loin de la borne que le mien qui déconne).
Pour l'instant, la seule méthode qui marche, c'est de désactiver Airport puis de le réactiver dans la foulée. Ca marche pendant une dizaine de secondes, puis ça lambinne. J'ai été obligé de le faire pendant une bonne 1/2 heure ! Ensuite, ma connexion revient à la normale. C'est vraiment agaçant...


----------



## stephaniefrance (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

En fait non, j'avais juste essayé de supprimer la nouvelle connexion et d'en recréer une autre (et redemarrant mon prdi entre temps) pour la bonne raison que ce fichiers ne sont pas présents sur mon mac... Comme j'ai la version anglaise, je vais dans Library/Preferences, mais il n'y aucun fichier en mac.apple.airport . Si je fais une recherche, je trouve juste un fichier patch-airport.py.diff dans tout l'ordi.
Merci encore!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Euuu question bête ... Es-tu proche du lieu d'émission du wifi familial ?
Structure des pièces ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Encore lu trop vite désolé


----------



## OlivierTassi (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon. Ca fait 2 jours que ça a l'air de marcher : j'ai mis la robustesse d'interférence sur la borne Airport.


----------

